# Which halter stance is more flattering to her conformation?



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Squared up, hands down.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Squared... to me it just doesn't look right for a stock horse to be parked out.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Except that's she's not a stock horse, she's a Fox Trotter. 

I think she looks better squared up, BUT, you don't want the judge to judge her as a stock horse, so if you think the judge may not know what breed she is (do they have that info. in front of them?) then I might choose to park her out so she won't be confused with the stock horses. Especially since she has the lovely blue eyes and they may think she is a Paint.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

huh, you didn't say what she was, and I saw APHA/PtHA and assumed she had some stock in her. Sorry, I'm tired, it's been a long day.

If that's what her breed is than I'd park her out.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

tempest said:


> Squared... to me it just doesn't look right for a stock horse to be parked out.


She isn't a stock horse, haha. She's gaited. I have to park her out at breed shows.





trailhorserider said:


> Except that's she's not a stock horse, she's a Fox Trotter.
> 
> I think she looks better squared up, BUT, you don't want the judge to judge her as a stock horse, so if you think the judge may not know what breed she is (do they have that info. in front of them?) then I might choose to park her out so she won't be confused with the stock horses. Especially since she has the lovely blue eyes and they may think she is a Paint.


Well, she is going to be wearing a MFT show halter (I was borrowing the one in the picture from a QH with a *much* bigger head, haha)...

Her halter will be like this, except baby blue instead of white:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

tempest said:


> huh, you didn't say what she was, and I saw APHA/PtHA and assumed she had some stock in her. Sorry, I'm tired, it's been a long day.
> 
> If that's what her breed is than I'd park her out.


Haha, that's okay. I did say I have to park her out at breed shows, though : )


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Since she is a Fox Trotter, park her out like her breed standard calls for. 

Is she registered PtHA? Just curious as to why your showing her in APHA/PtHA show.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like her squared. But I always think parked out horses look funny -- I just dont have enough experience with them I guess.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Since she is a Fox Trotter, park her out like her breed standard calls for.
> 
> Is she registered PtHA? Just curious as to why your showing her in APHA/PtHA show.


Yeah, she's registered with PtHA.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I myself like the second one, but what are you using the picture for?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> I myself like the second one, but what are you using the picture for?


I'm not using the picture for anything... I'm trying to decide how I should set her up for halter : )


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Square her up...I would try bringing her hind legs a bit further under her as well, rather than up to/slightly behind her dock...that will take some of that 'odd' visual you are seeing.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The second one. The first one looks really bad.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Square her up...I would try bringing her hind legs a bit further under her as well, rather than up to/slightly behind her dock...that will take some of that 'odd' visual you are seeing.


Okay, thanks : )


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I definitly like her squared up, looks more pleasing and natural to the western eye lol!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, squared.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I like her both ways and think she would do well in the show either way. I do think that squaring her up makes her look very much like a stock horse, whereas parking her out makes her look like her true breed. I guess it just depends on what you like. I show a National Show Horse so I know all about the parking out and such, the mare I show parks out to the point of a rocking horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh another question that will determine how you should stand her up...

Are they using APHA rules for halter class? If so I believe that you have to have her squared up then.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

If your not using a stock horse halter then i wouldnt square her up. That would look odd to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never thought that a parked out horse was in a very flattering position. It makes their hocks look posty and their loins look weak, even if they aren't. I would definitely square her up but try to get her to stand with her hind feet a little farther under her and a little farther apart if you can. If the judge is not accustomed to judging gaited horses at halter, he will likely see her much the way I did.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys : )

I think I'm just going to square her.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, what a lovely horse!!!
i have to say i prefer squared , however i have show ponies which stand square automatically so i am a little biased, but either way it is a very stunning horse!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are going to square her up, keep the western halter on her. If you are going to park her out, put on her gaited halter or bridle. I think what is throwing you off is that the halter stays the same. She looks great in either pose but if you keep the western halter on her, you look like you don't know what you're doing with her.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

GeminiJumper said:


> If you are going to square her up, keep the western halter on her. If you are going to park her out, put on her gaited halter or bridle. I think what is throwing you off is that the halter stays the same. She looks great in either pose but if you keep the western halter on her, you look like you don't know what you're doing with her.


Oops... Sorry for the huge delay. I was never going to use the western halter. That was just for practice.



Here are pictures from the show...




















There were only two of us in breeding stock halter... The other competitor being a girl from my barn with a giant Warmblood. I got second, to everybody's surprise... I mean, the Warmblood isn't at all ugly but she does have a big potbelly and wasn't even remotely squared up, haha.


----------

